# 2k7



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Guess i'm about done for '07 and these things are in style this time of year so here it is. Had everything in chronological order but it got shuffled back around so oh well. Left out boat & surf to keep it somewhat brief.

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=49a4f925e3f62ddbd256c5" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="600" height="526" wmode="window" allowFullScreen="true" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=49a4f925e3f62ddbd256c5&skin_id=601&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;line-height:20px;padding-bottom:15px;width:600px;text-align:center;"><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=49a4f925e3f62ddbd256c5&skin_id=601&source=emplay" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/49a4f925e3f62ddbd256c5/601.gif" style="border:0px;" width="600" /></a><br/><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/landing?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt1" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Make an on-line slide show at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">www.OneTrueMedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Sweet video/pics!!! Inspires me for my transition into Yakin'!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*The wife is not happy w/ you.*

Nice Job Ryan, 
I like the effort that is put in. It is a "war" out there, and we will win!!!!

Skunk


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> It is a "war" out there, and we will win!!!!


we're at war? who we fightin?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Dude, you have more Tar Heel crap than I do, and that's saying something.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Jealousy*

Just when I start feeling good about the fishing season I've had, someone like you has to put something like that up, and your just 45 away!!! :--| lol, can't help it...I've never even caught a mackeral of anysort, nor a snook, or a kow....you're one fortunate s.o.b. that's for sure, and when I get my yak, we're going to have to do some damage.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Great Show, Ryan...

Wasn't it you that started these things a couple years ago???


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Wasn't it you that started these things a couple years ago???


Nah, i remember a couple others on here had made them before i did. I think maybe firespyder was the first.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

hey ryan, who is the music by?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

chili peppers & aerosmith


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

what chili peppers song is it?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

readymade


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*fish pictures*

Hi ryan
Those are some great picturesopcorn:congrats on the great year.keep up the great posts.


----------

